# Northern New York photographers?



## Wolfman720 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm new to the Watertown/Fort Drum area. Anyone else up here in the North Country


----------



## ratssass (Jun 15, 2013)

fulton ny,here....about an hour southish...


----------



## Wolfman720 (Jun 15, 2013)

That's not too bad. I head down to Syracuse a couple times a month.


----------



## ratssass (Jun 15, 2013)

....I'm usually at ESTA Safety Park every Sunday shooting the drags...both Esta and I are very easy to find.


----------



## Wolfman720 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'll have to figure out where that is!


----------



## ratssass (Jun 15, 2013)

....its very easy..if you were interested just google ESTA Safety Park.Beyond that,there are many picturesque landscape stuff in your area.We are blessed (or cursed) with 4 actual seasons.Well,actually 3....Summer,Winter and mud.The Tug Hill Plateau,Lake Ontario,Salmon River Falls are all near you.Don't forget the fall foliage.Welcome aboard!!!


----------

